# Whats the difference between a "preview" and a normal performance of play?



## Shawady (10 Sep 2010)

Whats the difference between a preview and a normal performance of play?
I want to see Alan Rickman in the Abbey and the only dates that suit are the first week of the previews. The tickets are cheaper and I was wondering why.


----------



## niceoneted (10 Sep 2010)

It like there are testing the play with the audience. Mistakes may occur, timings are checked and so on. It's usually just the same but things can go wrong and that is why you get the tickets cheaper. I've been to previews like you when dates only suited and never thought the performance was any less.


----------



## pixiebean22 (10 Sep 2010)

Agree with ted, I've gone to a few previews and they're pretty much the same deal.  It's just to get their timing/lines/etc etc etc perfected.


----------



## siteissues (10 Sep 2010)

always look out for preview tickets, usually a monday night.


----------



## mtk (12 Sep 2010)

usually pretty good never seen any gliches myself


----------



## Time (12 Sep 2010)

Alan Rickman may not appear in previews.


----------



## Shawady (13 Sep 2010)

Time said:


> Alan Rickman may not appear in previews.


 
Do you really think this might happen? I've bought tickets for one of the previews. The preview shows were almost fully booked up.


----------



## jnh (13 Sep 2010)

I'd be very, _very_ surprised if the preview didn't have the full 'opening night' cast. I have been to a load of previews and have never found this to be the case. It's a preview, not a tech rehearsal.It's not like Alan Rickman is just going to fly over on opening night to do his part.


----------



## Milly (13 Sep 2010)

Not 100% sure but I think critics are not allowed to review a performance if its a preview


----------



## Time (13 Sep 2010)

They can review anything they want if they have paid in to the performance.


----------



## jnh (15 Sep 2010)

Time said:


> They can review anything they want if they have paid in to the performance.



Critics paying into a performance??? Yeah, right!

Critics (as in press) will not review a preview


----------

